# Comment vider l'historique d'impression dans le gestionnaire ?



## zabandi (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
Toutes les impressions que l'on effectue sont affichées dans le gestionnaire d'impression. Je n'arrive pas à trouver où supprimer ces impressions terminées, elles doivent être stockées quelque part, mais où ??
Dans le gestionnaire, il y a bien une icône "supprimer" mais elle sert à supprimer les impression en attente ou en cours... donc rien à voir.
Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ??
Merci de votre aide


----------



## SergeD (14 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,
j'ai une Canon et j'ai dans le menu --> tâches --> Effacer la liste des tâches terminées.
Je n'ai pas trouvé où cette liste était cachée.


----------

